# Fer Erain: Sauerkraut Cake!



## travcoman45 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ain't never had it, but can remember grandpa askin grandma ta whoop one up.

Sauerkraut Cake

2/3 C butter
1 1/2 C sugar
Blend tagether.

3 eggs beaten
1 tsp vanilla
Beat in to eggs

2 1/4 C all purpose flour
1/2 C cocoa
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp soda
1/4 tsp salt
1 C water
Sift dry ingrdients tagether an add alternately with water.

Mix all tagether.

2/3 C sauerkraut
Rinse, drain an chop, an stir in ta mixture.  Turn into 2 8 inch pans er one 9x13 pan an bake until center springs back when lightly pushed.  Bake at 350° F bout 30 minutes.

Vanilla frostin er powder sugar icin is really nice on this.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

Tip, I love Sauerkraut but on this one I think you been tipping that thar jug a little too much...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But thanks for the recipe anyway and I will wait until some have tried it and posted the results to try it...LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2009)

I with Beer-B-Q on this one. Now I love a good reuban with kraut and it's one of the best sandwiches out there. But in a cake I'm not really sure about this one. It sound alittle odd but I have never been right for most of my life.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet.....sour..... I've tried worse I guess. Heck, I would try it.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmmmm............

I wonder who will be the first one to make and try this.
Personally I hate kraut (not krauts, I like the German people and food) but fermented cabbage...

So, who out there in the wonderful world of smoking and experimentation has the yarbles to try this?


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds nasty, yet somehow delicious at the same time.  But then again I actually like a good fruitcake.  Sounds more savory than sour.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 7, 2009)

I never understood why fruitcakes got such a bad rap.  The few I have tried in my life (never would when i was younger because of all the negativity towards them) weren't bad.  
Didn't someone on here recently smoke a fruticake?  I gotta go look cause I'm pretty sure someone did...this site really does have some "unique" recipes on it.
Not just smoked fruitcake but you RonP, you and your smoked cheetos...that still puts a smile on my face


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

FiU...you're my favorite smoked fruitcake.  LOL  Just messin with ya.


----------



## erain (Dec 7, 2009)

dunno tip, that sugar icing kills it for me LOL, if you like sausage you HAVE to like kraut... its in the rules!!! lol JL FiU...  but,,, kraut is awesome topping on sausage/pepperoni pizza...


----------



## ronp (Dec 7, 2009)

Funny, when I don't even post to something I get dragged into it. That's Ok I am glad you remember my cheetos. That's funny.


----------

